# Check visa grant



## finn04 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new poster but I am reading this forum for few months ago and this forum is very helpful in all steps. thank you to all people. 

I am not in my own country for 5 month job assignment. I get news from agent that my 175 visa already granted 2 weeks ago. Is there a way that i can check the validity of the news from external party?

I hope my question also help other people who thinks the same.

thank you.

Finn4n


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

If your application to DIAC is through online channel then you should be able to check your status using the TRN number , if it is of paper based application then you have to trust your agent .......Best thing is to ask your agent to send a scanned copy of the grant letter asap and courier the hard copy as well ....hope this helps you ....By the way congratulations for your Grant


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome finn04 to the forum and congratulations for visa.

did you applied online for your visa, if so then you can check the status online by writing ur trn number and passport number. 

In any case, you can ask ur agent to forward the visa grant letter to you, as it is for your visa.

i just noticed that ozaspirant have already posted his reply... which is very correct.


----------



## finn04 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for both fast reply.

I am not sure whether online or paper form.But I do not have login info to check any info in the immi website. 

Anyone has a sample of the grant letter that is receive from Australia when visa is granted? maybe a photo sample or the text sample in the letter. Maybe you can share a copy and maybe this can benefit all people with this problem also.

And also, what else do i get when visa is grant from agent? only 1 letter?

thank you.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Well unfortunately neither of us have visa to share with you but we are hoping to get it soon .......Mean time other fellow borders can help you with this ...

For your other question .... Once you get the visa grant letter from your agent you have to go to local VFS office along with your passport and get your visa stamped on your passport and if I remember correctly local VFS office puts initial entry date for you to enter in to OZ...Please read recent posts from enviren which gives you details about the next step after your visa

Cheers


----------

